# Benchmade Or Spyderco?



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

*Spyderco*​
*Which knife?*

Spyderco Sage850.00%Benchmade Mini-Griptillian850.00%


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Which do you prefer, spyderco or benchmade? I am considering getting a new pocket knife soon, and I am thinking about getting a Spyderco Sage or a Benchmade Mini-Griptillian. Vote!

Benchmade Mini-Griptillian:
http://www.amazon.com/Benchmade-556-Mini-Griptillian-Pardue-Design/dp/B000NZQH4K/
Blade Material: 154CM
Blade Length: 2.91-Inch
Overall Length/Closed Length: 6.78-Inch / 3.87-Inch

Spyderco Sage:
http://www.amazon.com/Spyderco-Carbon-Fiber-Plain-Knife/dp/B0013AW8Y2/
Blade Material: CPM-S30V
Blade Length: 3 inches
Overall/length/Closed length: 7-1/8 inches / 4-3/16 inches


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

I choose Spyderco!
Love CF scales


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

If these option given to me, I'll go with Benchmade Mini-Griptillian, because I love Axis lock .


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Spyderco. S30V is a great steel.


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Benchmade


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, I may end up spending my money on something else. I discovered on another knife forum the Zero Tolerance 0200. I is a beast of a knife! http://www.amazon.com/Zero-Tolerance-Tactical-Response-Knife/dp/B0014E47I2/


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

BTW, Zero Tolerance is a Kershaw brand, and this knife was designed by Ken Onion.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Spyderco all the way. Chris


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

the zt 200 is a beast, on the order of strider knives


----------



## norca (May 3, 2012)

benchmade for me axis lock is the best ive got the mel pardue alloy clip back 154cm had it since
1999 been with me ever since in me left pocket exelent blade cant go wrong with this


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

August West said:


> Spyderco all the way. Chris


yup i'm with you on this Chris, benchmades are way overpriced. ounce for ounce spydies are the better buy.


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

I love all three...but I would pick the mini griptilian for an edc. The lock is quite nice, and well....it's a benchmade. Now if you had the Spyderco para military I would say that all day long.


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Dang, they only make the military model now. I want one.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

they still make the para, its now the para 2, and for you axis lovers............... i can tell you have never tried the compression lock on the para 2


----------



## Reddog (Jan 5, 2012)

Spyderco Para Military 2 with compression lock for EDC is very comfortable to carry and use.


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

newconvert said:


> they still make the para, its now the para 2, and for you axis lovers............... i can tell you have never tried the compression lock on the para 2


Nope never tried one yet! The axis lock is quite nice, but my favorit folder was the BM Skirmish....thick .125" Ti slab framelock. It was a beast I regret parting with.


----------



## hood (Jun 2, 2011)

I have both but prefer the  Mini-Griptillian purely because its more comfortable in the hand. Both are excellent knives.


----------



## Pele76 (Dec 5, 2012)

hood said:


> I have both but prefer the  Mini-Griptillian purely because its more comfortable in the hand. Both are excellent knives.


+1

Have Mini Grip in S30V same as Sage so steel choice is "no problemo"








Love Axis!!! And soon will have some custom Carbon Fibre handle to my Griptilian Family

















Mini Doug Ritter









And my Sage

So... I cant vote cos love 2 of them


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

I have all three of the makers, just not in the models you are asking on! The Spyderco is great for the price, Benchmade is more expensive and I have the ZT 0500. Of them all I like the ZT 0500. In the end it will be what you like!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Seems like you're a fan of S30V 

I personally find the steel quite hard to maintain i.e Heavy reprofilling, chips etc ...

I need to use silicone carbide or diamond coated abrasive stones .. aluminium oxide stones on S30V / other high wear resistant steels don't work to well, unless you don't mind wasting time.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Old thread, but I'll bite anyway; between these two, I'd take the spyderco, but in general I think benchmade makes a better knife. That being said, however, I think cold steal trumps them both.


----------

